# Euathlus sp caresheets??



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i cant seem to find one anywhere


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Will have to give more info on what type it is. 

I found a few but this ones the most common. 

*Euathlus sp. ``Montane``*

*Category:* Spider
*Common name:* Velvet Mountain Beauty
*Type:* Terrestrial
*Origin:* Chile
*Size:* 10-12cm as adult
*Day temp.:* 20 to 22°C
*Night temp.:* 20 to 22°C
*Humidity:* 70 to 85%
*Communal:* No, do not keep this tarantula in a groups
*Temperament:* Calm tarantula with a gentle disposition
*LD/50:* N/A

*Venomus:* N/A

*Handling:* I do not recomend handling of any tarantula.

*Food:* Spiderlings can eat pinheads, wood lice and other small articulated animals, while bigger tarantulas (from juvenile) can be feed with crickets, locusts and roaches.

*Breeding:* This species has only been found in one mountain location at altitudes above 8000ft where they shelter under rocks. At a further 1000ft the mountain peaks are still covered in snow during the middle of summer. From autumn (May) till spring (November) they whole area is covered in snow. Replicating this long cooling period may be important when breeding this species.

*Terarium:* 30x30x30cm

*Substrate:* 10 cm of peat moss.

*Comment:*
This is another new Tarantula recently discovered (Jan 2008) in Chile.

*Apperance:*
They have short hair that is various shades of cream, brown and bright pink. Other distinctive features are the yellow stripes running down the femurs and the tuft of long red hair on the front of the abdomen. Like all Chilean species they are very easy to keep and very resilient.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Chile Flameis what it says on the site


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

By looking at the Euathlus sp caresheets and noticing they are from Chile id say keep em like a Chile rose myself. When caring for a Velvet mountain beauty we had in before i kept it exactly the same way and it was fine.


----------

